# I want to meet more people



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am Claire and I moved to Montemar with my fiance in January. We lived in La Cala before but that was too far away we found. I am 24 and my fiance is 27.

We are looking for more friends round about Benalmadena, Montemar and Torremolinos area. We are easy going, up for a laugh type of people. If anyone is interested in a pub quiz team as well then let us know as would love to get a regular thing going on. 

I have replied on other threads about meeting new friends but nobody has replied.

Thanks and hope to meet some more people soon as I know how hard it is round here to meet people.

Claire
x


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Claire and I moved to Montemar with my fiance in January. We lived in La Cala before but that was too far away we found. I am 24 and my fiance is 27.
> 
> ...


Hi, Claire - I'm wondering if there are any _'Intercambio'_ (language exchange) groups in your area? Whatever your own competences in English and Spanish, these gatherings, IME, have proven to be far more social than educational, with plenty of opportunity to meet new people in a relaxed and friendly atmosphere! 

In my adopted city, our own IC group is well organised and welcoming, so has a large international weekly attendance which includes temporary visitors, students, foreign and local residents. The combination of a great ocean-edge venue ( an excellent music-bar and terrace); a friendly crowd and a informal vibe has resulted in this IC group's strong popularity and reputation as a significant catalyst for new friendships in Cadiz - and well beyond..!

So, I'd recommend you check out any such IC group in your own neighbourhood - you could find yourselves linking into a whole new social network! BTW, if you're ever in the vicinity of Cadiz, do drop in on 'CadIzBabel' IC group, where you'll be assured of a great night out - in both English and Spanish, LOL! 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there a good way of finding groups in any particular area? Tried a google but obviously didn't put the right thing in.


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks but already get Spanish classes and already looked for groups and nothing. It's not easy to search for things on the Internet. Things I am interested in like dancing cost a lot and can't afford that right now with getting married. 

Nothing is easy out here lol.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Go into a bar full of locals, start talking to them in Spanish, you will soon find friends!!


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

My Spanish isn't that great, only started learning this year so still at the basic conversation stage. It's really hard making friends as most people out here are retired and we speak to them in our local bar but looking for people our age as well.

Thanks everyone for your help 

x


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I found a conversation partner through Conversation Exchange - Language learning with native speakers - you can set your level of Spanish  I'd say she's become a friend now (hope she feels the same!)


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, perfect thanks! I have just signed up to that  Really appreciated your help, never even thought of that before! Thanks x


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

You're welcome 
Let us know how you get on!


----------



## MarieThiemann (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi there! I know this post is over a year old, but if you're still looking for someone to meet with in Benalmadena, I am too! I've just recently moved here so I'm still a bit lost and would like to get to know the area. 
Let me know if you're still around!
Looking forward to hearing from you 
Marie








Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Claire and I moved to Montemar with my fiance in January. We lived in La Cala before but that was too far away we found. I am 24 and my fiance is 27.
> 
> ...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Her last post was on this thread so she might no visit the forum anymore. Your best bet is to send her a pm which should pop up in her email...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MarieThiemann said:


> Hi there! I know this post is over a year old, but if you're still looking for someone to meet with in Benalmadena, I am too! I've just recently moved here so I'm still a bit lost and would like to get to know the area.
> Let me know if you're still around!
> Looking forward to hearing from you
> Marie



I've got a feeling that Claire returned to the UK. But try pming http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/natalieml.html

Jo xxxx


----------

